# Kit less starter guide?



## flyrod (Sep 11, 2012)

I've made my share of kit pens and ready to move on to the kit less challenge.  I've watched a ton of you tube videos and spent the evening searching the forums.  Here's my question:  Where does one start on kit less?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 11, 2012)

A collet chuck makes things easier. A 9 or 10 x1 tap and die for the nib section and a larger one for the cap. After that just go for it. You will learn a lot as you go along.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 11, 2012)

It's a big help to have a couple of friends within an hour drive. :biggrin: I got real lucky that way.:wink: Aside from that, it's pretty much the same as learning to turn kit pens. There has been plenty discussion on the subject. Afford yourself plenty of time for reading, and prepare yourself to have alot of fun.:biggrin:


----------



## Katya (Sep 11, 2012)

Was there any more discussion about someone providing a "starter" kit to beginners wanting to go kitless?  I have the collet chucks but have no idea which tap and die sets I should begin with, and which nib they would fit.


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is my "expert" answer. I am qualified to give advice because I have made three pens so far, but I have made or re-made each of them at least three times. That qualifies as 9 pens at least.

I recommend the following:
For #5 size - 9x.75 for section to body and 11x.75 for cap to body
For #6 size - 10x1 for section/body and 12x1 for cap/body
The choice to use .75 threads vs. 1.0 threads is optional in all these cases.
As soon as you make one you will wish for a triple start T&D, but they are very expensive and they can wait a while.
The feed housing you buy will dictate the tap size for it.

Bottom line - you only need two sets of taps and dies plus one extra tap for the section if you just pick one size nib.. Total cost is under $100.

I am using a collet chuck and wishing for some kind of expanding mandrell, but I am not there yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TomW (Sep 11, 2012)

Several good papers here.

Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 11, 2012)

You might search for a tutorial by watch_art (Shawn Newton), I found it very useful. Also his answers to my questions over on the Fountain Pen Network clarified a few things for me.


----------



## Gilrock (Sep 11, 2012)

When I started making kitless I followed a tutorial by George (Texatdurango) in the library and in this post I linked below is a pretty good list of what you need to make a kitless you will be happy with.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/kitless-kits-97642/index3.html#post1402390


----------



## TerryDowning (Sep 11, 2012)

And don't be afraid to experiment and try new things that work for you.  As well as figure out what doesn't work for you. That's the best part about going custom.  

This is your process. There are many like but this one is yours.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 11, 2012)

The whole object of going kitless is to start on a new journey that you will have fun with and enjoy the experience whilst you practice and learn. If kitless making is simply getting the info from a forum and copying someone elses method, then you will be horribly dissapointed in the long run.
If everything is spelled out for you then you may as well stick to kit pens.
Virtually every known aspect of kitless pen making has been discussed on this site already. Instead of asking for instructions ( instead of reading )on how others do it, first figure out how all the nessasary (sp?) parts of a pen work then figure out a way of doing it differently or better. :wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 11, 2012)

Skippy has hit the nail on the head . Kitless is  more then copying someone elses work , it should be about making YOUR OWN pen !!! As stated , all the info needed to go kitless is right here in the forums , you just need to search it out and then use it in a way that your capabilities allow . Look at Skippy's work a nd the work of others here and try to figure out how they did it . In most cases it's not too hard but requires some thought . The sizes of the threads are listed in several places . Put the thought and effort and make YOUR PEN your way .


----------



## skiprat (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Butch, it's wonderful to see you back again. I hope all is well:biggrin:


----------



## flyrod (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks ALL for the advice!! More than enough to get a good start. Ordered the chuck, a bunch of blanks, and have a tap and die set....so off we go!


----------

